# ID please



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Any guesses


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

based on this photo alone i would have to say likely S. Gibbus or possibly S. Compressus it would help to get a more side on photo so we can see the exact shape of the fish the angle may throw off some of the perspective. i believe more likely S. Gibbus due to the lack of a bar pattern.


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> based on this photo alone i would have to say likely S. Gibbus or possibly S. Compressus it would help to get a more side on photo so we can see the exact shape of the fish the angle may throw off some of the perspective. i believe more likely S. Gibbus due to the lack of a bar pattern.


one more


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

id say S comp


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> based on this photo alone i would have to say likely S. Gibbus or possibly S. Compressus it would help to get a more side on photo so we can see the exact shape of the fish the angle may throw off some of the perspective. i believe more likely S. Gibbus due to the lack of a bar pattern.


Definately not a gibbus.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Ja said:


> based on this photo alone i would have to say likely S. Gibbus or possibly S. Compressus it would help to get a more side on photo so we can see the exact shape of the fish the angle may throw off some of the perspective. i believe more likely S. Gibbus due to the lack of a bar pattern.


Definately not a gibbus.
[/quote]

nope, looks like a compressus to me


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Serra. Compressus for sure..It look exactly like mine.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's head shaped matches that of S. compressus, in my opinion.


----------

